# Mavs tried to draft Blair



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

According to Tim McMahon of ESPNDallas.com:



> SAN ANTONIO -- With San Antonio Spurs star Tim Duncan expected to sit out with an ankle injury, the Dallas Mavericks will get a heavy dose of 6-7, 265-pound rookie DeJuan Blair. If Mark Cuban had his way, Blair would have been a Maverick.
> 
> Blair, the Big East co-Player of the Year as a sophomore last season, was projected to be a lottery pick but slid in the draft because of concerns about his knees. *Once the second round started, the Mavs offered $1 million to every team that went on the clock in an effort to acquire a pick to take Blair. There were no takers, and the Spurs selected Blair with the 37th overall pick.*
> 
> ...


Would have been nice to acquire another draft pick to select Blair, he has already shown that he is capable of being a solid contributor and would have added some needed youth to the roster.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Select Harangody this year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Haven't we had enough shame in that department?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol I didnt want to get into that, its a waste of time. Blair and Harangody ARE identical players, matter of fact am going to that thread right now.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

obviously the mavs didn't want him too bad if they were only offering a million for a pick. i'm pretty sure the rockets paid 3 mil each for the picks they used on jermaine taylor and chase budinger.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:laugh: Harangody and Blair have *nothing* in common aside from being over 6-6 and playing in the Big East.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Go read that thread now. I dont think you've watched either play.


----------

